# Electric PTO



## charlieparrish (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Simplicity Prestige that will be 5 years old this OCT. The engine bogs down when attempting to engage the electric PTO when first started. It works fine when the engine has been warmed up. This even happens on a day like today when the outdoor temp was 80 when I started to mow. Last fall with outdoor temps in 50's it might take 15-20 minutes before PTO will engage without killing the engine. I did not have this problem first 3 years. Just started last fall. I did adjust the PTO gap and believe it to be fine.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Charlie! I suspect this may be due to some very lean jetting in the carb. My John Deere F525 does this until it is warmed up. Once the engine is warmed up, the mower engages with no problems.


----------



## charlieparrish (Aug 24, 2009)

After getting worse I loaded up and hauled it to the dealer. Turns out it has nothing to do with carb at all, but rather a lockout switch.

Per dealer service dept. it has two lockout switches and one is going bad. One switch is the one on the dash that you engage inorder to mow in reverse and they said the other was somewhere underneath the tractor. They showed me a work around or said I could leave it and they would figure out which switch was the culprit and repair it. 

I chose the work around which is simply turning and holding the override switch you use in order to be able to mow in reverse. With the switch turned and held you then engage the PTO and then release the switch.

I would simply like to wire around both switches but have not been able to find a wiring diagram. 

Anyone have experience wiring around these lockout switches.

Thanks 
Charlie Parrish
Mt. Washington, KY


----------

